# The Sparta Depot



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, to recap my thread from the archives...


I am attempting to build a 1:24 version of the former GM&O / ICG / IC depot at Sparta illinois. Currently it appears as thus..












 


I started out by crafting the walls out of 3/8" birch veneer ply and drawing on the window and door placements..






















 


Once I routed the windows and doors out, I Gorilla Glued and pin nailed the "box" together.






















 


OK, now current update..


Over the New Years weekend I managed to cut two of the roof suports and place them in the base structure.












I also chamfered the roof edges and set the basic roof in place, just to get a look at  the overall size and configuration.












 


Next steps will be to cut the roof pieces to length and structure the "barn roof" ends. That'll be a challenge. I need at least two more roof supports and the end pieces as well. I'll alos need to pick up a piede of 1/4" plexi to fabricate doors and windows out of.


 


Still lots to do, just thought I'd bring this topic back to life in the new forum.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
Your depot was looking good in the old section but all I'm getting now are the inactive links 
Dave


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah. I see that.. I'll have to see what I can do when I get home from work..


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

What I did was copy the location listed under properties when you right click the image on your photo hosting site, and put the img tags around it.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave this should get you going
Posted By Dave F on 01/02/2008 9:51 AM


OK, to recap my thread from the archives...


I am attempting to build a 1:24 version of the former GM&O / ICG / IC depot at Sparta illinois. Currently it appears as thus..






















I started out by crafting the walls out of 3/8" birch veneer ply and drawing on the window and door placements..










































Once I routed the windows and doors out, I Gorilla Glued and pin nailed the "box" together.










































OK, now current update..


Over the New Years weekend I managed to cut two of the roof suports and place them in the base structure.






















I also chamfered the roof edges and set the basic roof in place, just to get a look at  the overall size and configuration.






















Next steps will be to cut the roof pieces to length and structure the "barn roof" ends. That'll be a challenge. I need at least two more roof supports and the end pieces as well. I'll alos need to pick up a piede of 1/4" plexi to fabricate doors and windows out of.


Still lots to do, just thought I'd bring this topic back to life in the new forum.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I'll see if I can get some pics to post when I get home tonight. In the meantime, thanks again.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah... got the image posting thingy figgured out.. Yeah me.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Knew you would get it Dave. When I originally fixed the links so they'd work, I did it using HTML in the 'Source' code window manually cause I hadn't yet figured how to get it to work the other way either and I figured you'd really rather not have that long explanation. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave F, 
Are you from Illinois? I see ICG unit on your site etc. I live about 70 miles from Sparta. 

Gooday


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I grew up in Carterville, My dad was the Division Engineer of the ICG/IC StLouis Division. His office was in Carbondale.. 
You guys are in Cobden or Anna aren't you?  I think I swapped a message or two with your wife. 

I've been looking to buy some property in the area for retirement. Still quite a few years down the road though.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

That depot is looking good.  Keep us posted as construction continues.


----------

